# Will 1-AD cause my dick to shrink?



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

Maybe its because I just worked out and all my bloods in my muscle and not my dick. But I really need some anwers here quick Im panicing.... Aslo while were on the subject I was reading the one of the reason this product is beening banned is that it gives you bitch-tits. The product says this will not happen Im I being lied too.


----------



## bigsampson (Jan 5, 2005)

your dick its not going to shrink bro. As for bitch tits everyone is different could happen or not. Go buy you some of that 6oxo stuff I think thats the name for you PCT or just get nolva if you can


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 5, 2005)

Zac you didn't know? Of coarse 1-AD makes YOUR dick shrink. But look on the bright side your getting strong and your muscles are growing right? Yeah you'll get used to the bitch-tits as well....after awhile you may even like them...I'm sure your girlfriend will suckle them and it will feel WONDERFUL.


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

So it can cause bitch tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im scared now,,,, I was going to off-cycle with tribulus is that not good enough.


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

My problem is im looking for an answer to gave me advantage when playing college football. But, no way I will take anything that will gave me bitch tits.


----------



## brodus (Jan 5, 2005)

Dude--how old are you?  Why are you taking a prosteroid that you no nothing about?


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

Some Trainer got me started I've took 3 , 3 week cylces already and off-cylced with tribulus and one of my friends researched this product now Im scared....


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

Helpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

What do I do ,,, now


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

Will Tribulus hurt or help my dick size??????????


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 5, 2005)

Zac2013 said:
			
		

> Some Trainer got me started I've took 3 , 3 week cylces already and off-cylced with tribulus and one of my friends researched this product now Im scared....


Thats a great trainer you got there. He knows his shit.


----------



## bigsampson (Jan 5, 2005)

Zac2013 said:
			
		

> What do I do ,,, now





javascript:


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 5, 2005)

Zac2013 said:
			
		

> Will Tribulus hurt or help my dick size??????????



Trib is even more known to shrink your dick bro.....If you want to save your dick and your sex life get a big jug of whey protein, glutamine, and creatine. These will help your dick and make your muscles even bigger....thats your best bet bro!


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

How does tribulus shrink you dick I though that it increase natural LH and that would keep that problem.


----------



## bigsampson (Jan 5, 2005)

bro you worry to much I answered your and yet you ingnore it


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2005)

Zac2013 said:
			
		

> Will Tribulus hurt or help my dick size??????????



apparently you were just born with a small penis, shit happens...stop blaming the 1-AD.

maybe this will help "it's not the size of the wave, it's the motion of the ocean that counts".


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

Everyones gaving me different anwers


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

???????????????????????


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 5, 2005)

??????????????????????


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2005)

Zac2013 said:
			
		

> Will 1-AD cause my dick to shrink?



NO.


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Jan 5, 2005)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm normally a pretty friendly guy...not now though...

 You're a complete and utter MORON for putting a substance in your body that YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT! What if it was a narcotic? Coke? Meth? Rat poison?

  Why don't you eat the little candies that came with your new stereo?
  Why not blow dry your hair in the shower?
  Why don't you use a lighter to see if the can of gas is empty?

  Why don't you go pre-register at darwinawards.com?


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 5, 2005)

dont worry about a thing bro, 1-AD MADE MY DICK BIGGER!  

-Efrin


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 5, 2005)

hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahaha, stop fucking with the guy god damnit!!!!!!!!!

hehehhe          This stuff will not fuck with your dick but if you abuse it (taking crazy doses) god knows what could happen, it may screw with your libido since your hormonal levels will be like a rollercoaster, but the size of your dick WILL stay the same.......as for "bitch tits" or Gyno, this could also happen if you abuse the product. You do not have to worry about gyno when you are on you 1-ad cycle becasue it does not aromatize into estrogen, but you will have to be carefull once you are on your PCT (if you even have one)  becasue your est will be high and your test will be low.........So gyno is possible but your chancec are slim, unless you are an idiot and dont know what you are doing, ooopsss....You don't......You shouldn't have put that shit in your ody if you dont know what it is, its like trying moms medicine just to see how it tastes...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2005)

On the upside, maybe he can milk himself for fun and profit...


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jan 5, 2005)

get sum weiner enhancer pills they sell at 7-11 bro , them shits work


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 5, 2005)

*lol*



			
				cfs3 said:
			
		

> On the upside, maybe he can milk himself for fun and profit...






LOL>    Man stop fucking scaring me dude!! I am in the midle of my 1-t and 4-ad cycle (my first and last ever) also and I am geting freaked now also (I am taking a smallass dose tho so I know ill be fine but still scared)  hey I did get this sideeffect tho!!!!!!! it seems that I got this extra inch of bicep that I just cant get rid of...









( the inch of bicep only as a joke, its only my 4th day)


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 5, 2005)

1-AD: *The Cheapest Way to Get a Sex Change*_
With a tiny pecker and a nice little rack, you could pass for a chick and hang out in their locker room._


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 5, 2005)

^great, we already have a he/she on this site, we dont need another.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 5, 2005)

Ive done 1-AD and my dick fell off 6 times, and man it's hard to re-attach, but that's what the tribulus is for. Just shove the tribulus in your anus, don't forget to put your thumb up there to keep the pills from falling out, then put your dick back on and hit yourself in the face with a hammer, and all will be ok. Why are you worried? Don't you know John Bobbitt does porn now?


----------



## brodus (Jan 5, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Ive done 1-AD and my dick fell off 6 times, and man it's hard to re-attach, but that's what the tribulus is for. Just shove the tribulus in your anus, don't forget to put your thumb up there to keep the pills from falling out, then put your dick back on and hit yourself in the face with a hammer, and all will be ok. Why are you worried? Don't you know John Bobbitt does porn now?




Holy shit that was funny!!  Truly laughing out loud.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, kid, you are an idiot.  Tribulus is not anywhere near something for a post cycle.  It is a good addition to a post cycle, but not a stand alone.  You need to get 6OXO or Nolvadex.  Your dick isn't getting smaller.  And no you won't get bitch tits.  And yes,  you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 6, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> apparently you were just born with a small penis, shit happens...stop blaming the 1-AD.
> 
> maybe this will help "it's not the size of the wave, it's the motion of the ocean that counts".


YUP!!....but you can't ride a ripple.

and either bitch tits or man boobs....take your pick.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> apparently you were just born with a small penis, shit happens...stop blaming the 1-AD.



   

Good Stuff


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 1-AD: *The Cheapest Way to Get a Sex Change*_
> With a tiny pecker and a nice little rack, you could pass for a chick and hang out in their locker room._


_

  

OMFG!

that made me laugh hard man!!

this thread is just too funny!

peace_


----------



## simbh (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't believe I made it to page 2......where is zac??? (Getting his magnifying glass?)


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 6, 2005)

*ahhahahahahhaa*



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I made it to page 2......where is zac??? (Getting his magnifying glass?)


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 6, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I made it to page 2......where is zac??? (Getting his magnifying glass?)


 He's posting on a womans nutrition board now...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 6, 2005)

maybe he has been playing with his new breasts?


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 6, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> maybe he has been playing with his new breasts?


 

-Efrin


----------



## musclepump (Jan 7, 2005)

Steroids make your balls shrink, not your sausage.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 8, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> Holy shit that was funny!!  Truly laughing out loud.




I agree. Tooo funny    

Great thread


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 8, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Steroids make your balls shrink, not your sausage.


 not with some good ole' HCG...


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 8, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I made it to page 2......where is zac??? (Getting his magnifying glass?)


----------



## berealjohn (Jan 9, 2005)

so what if the shit makes u'r littler.....u still got u'r tongue bro.think about it. bro's r fukin with bad daddy . just the nuz go


----------



## trHawT (Jan 9, 2005)

Shoot, I need some 1-AD if it makes your dick shrink.  Mine's too big as is.
lol


----------



## berealjohn (Jan 9, 2005)

trHawT-if u can get u'r hands on some of dat shit ???do lik me .....put it in on the soft and let it swell up....and listen to her ribs cracking like a fire running through reed a patch


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

berealjohn said:
			
		

> trHawT-if u can get u'r hands on some of dat shit ???do lik me .....put it in on the soft and let it swell up....and listen to her ribs cracking like a fire running through reed a patch


 what the fuck?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 1-AD: *The Cheapest Way to Get a Sex Change*_
> With a tiny pecker and a nice little rack, you could pass for a chick and hang out in their locker room._


_ 
Holy peepee!!! That may explain what happened to me!_


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> ^great, we already have a he/she on this site, we dont need another.


There is never enough.


----------



## berealjohn (Jan 9, 2005)

name 3, two letter words for small.......is-it-in???????????


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 9, 2005)

zac2013...the pencil dick formerly known as Deadly13, Zak2013. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34718


Go ahead & bitch now, but blame yourself for putting something in your body that you know *nothing * about. 


PS... you can't be more than 18, based on your other posts. Shouldn't have touched ph/ps.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> zac2013...the pencil dick formerly known as Deadly13, Zak2013.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34718
> 
> ...


*Busted!!!*  Damn your good!


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *Busted!!!*  Damn your good!






			
				Zak2013 said:
			
		

> Noull, me deadly lol!!!!! I'm just alittle dude trying to get started.



that was always my favorite part


----------



## mousie (Jan 9, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> zac2013...the pencil dick formerly known as Deadly13, Zak2013.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34718
> 
> ...



WoW, yet the little computer nerd keeps coming back...hahaha.  I guess he hasn't learned his lesson.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> zac2013...the pencil dick formerly known as Deadly13, Zak2013.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34718
> 
> ...


 Maybe this is him as well...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34354&highlight=penis+size


----------



## Zac2013 (Jan 11, 2005)

LMAO,,, just checking out the my thread I posted last week..... I like them links,,, but thanks for the opinons. Im going to take off a mth. and then I'll get back on the 1-ad....


----------



## thatguy (Jan 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> On the upside, maybe he can milk himself for fun and profit...


       I know this is old, but I just read this thread and this quote is one of the funniest I've ever seen!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2005)

Zac2013 said:
			
		

> Im going to take off a mth. and then I'll get back on the 1-ad....


 But if you take time off 1-AD once you start, your balls will shrink...


----------



## thatguy (Jan 11, 2005)

Some people actually grow a vagina when taking 1-AD.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 11, 2005)

well i heared you will grow a third ball if not a vagina, its worth a shot man!!


----------



## cman (Jan 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> apparently you were just born with a small penis, shit happens...stop blaming the 1-AD.
> 
> maybe this will help "it's not the size of the wave, it's the motion of the ocean that counts".


Didnt know you had a sense of humor, thats the funniest thing ive heard all week.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Some people actually grow a vagina when taking 1-AD.


  This sentence, once again, proves conclusively that whey coming back out through the nose is not fun...


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 12, 2005)

berealjohn said:
			
		

> trHawT-if u can get u'r hands on some of dat shit ???do lik me .....put it in on the soft and let it swell up....and listen to her ribs cracking like a fire running through reed a patch




holy FUCK what the hell does this mean??


----------



## thatguy (Jan 12, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> This sentence, once again, proves conclusively that whey coming back out through the nose is not fun...


Does anybody understand what he just said?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Does anybody understand what he just said?


 Quick, where's the 'dense' icon?!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok, I get it now.  Sorry for the dumb comment.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't worry, I still respect you.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 12, 2005)

i just read this whole thread.. and i think i pissed myself from laughing so hard, but im not really sure if i did.. because im on 1-AD and to be quite honest i have no penis to piss from... BUT! if i did have a penis.. i sure as hell would have pissed myself because this is truly one of the funniest things i ever read.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> i just read this whole thread.. and i think i pissed myself from laughing so hard, but im not really sure if i did.. because im on 1-AD and to be quite honest i have no penis to piss from... BUT! if i did have a penis.. i sure as hell would have pissed myself because this is truly one of the funniest things i ever read.


 It's because you didn't have penis to begin with, and your admittance to not having one is truly one of the saddest things i ever read.


----------



## nunya53 (Jan 12, 2005)

Brutal...funny, but brutal...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> holy FUCK what the hell does this mean??


----------

